# [SOLVED] PC crashing when playing games



## jonnywalmsley (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi

First of all, this is my first post so apologies if I miss anything out.

The problem is my PC seems to randomly crash when playing games. It has been doing it for years but seems to have got worse recently after installing Win 7 (32 bit).

The screen instantly goes blank, the sound freezes and it just stays like that. When it reboots it attempts, and fails, to find a solution, and the only way I can get it to boot up again is by using last known configuration on bootup.

It appears to happen much less often if I turn the resolution right down to the minimum on some games, but I really shouldn't have to do that, I have:

AMD Athlon 7750 dual core 2.7g
4GB RAM
Windows 7 32bit
ATI Radeon HD4800

I have a feeling it could be to do with the graphics card but hoping it's something more simple!

Any help and ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: PC crashing when playing games*

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Please follow the instructions here: Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Tech Support Forum


----------



## jonnywalmsley (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: PC crashing when playing games*

*·* OS - Windows 7 32-bit
*·* Original OS was win XP but had new HDDs a month ago which have always run Win 7
*·* OS is a retail version
*·* Hardware is approx 2-3yrs old
*· *Installed new HDDs with win 7 a month ago
*· *CPU - AMD Athlon 7750 dual core 2.7g
*· *Video Card - ATI Radeon HD4800
*· *MotherBoard - Not sure but brand is Gigabyte
*· *Power Supply - brand & wattage - No idea


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: PC crashing when playing games*

Thanks for the files.

Although gaming issues are hugely related to video errors, let's see if it's not something easier first. There are multiple instances of hard drive-related errors on *HardDisk2*:

```
Event[8432]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Ntfs
  Date: 2010-12-29T21:28:13.410
  Event ID: 55
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: JonnyPC
  Description: 
The file system structure on the disk is corrupt and unusable. Please run the chkdsk utility on the volume \Device\HarddiskVolume2.

Event[128]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: VDS Basic Provider
  Date: 2011-01-14T17:39:56.000
  Event ID: 1
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: JonnyPC
  Description: 
Unexpected failure. Error code: [email protected]
```
Are they set up in a RAID configuration? Let's start by testing that drive. Open an elevated command prompt (*Start*>type *cmd*>right-click>*Run as administrator* and enter the command *chkdsk /r /f*. It may require a reboot, if so then do so. It can take a while to complete, so feel free to let it run unattended. 

Also, is the PC OEM or home built? Have you ever changed any voltages in the BIOS?

Devin


----------



## jonnywalmsley (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: PC crashing when playing games*

The HDDs are not set up with RAID, there is nothing installed to the second disk - it is virtually empty so far.

I ran chkdsk /r /f which did take ages to run and I have attached the results from Powershell. This was done on the first HDD because this is where my OS and all games are installed to, like I said there is nothing on the second disk beside one DVD ISO.

The PC is home-built, but I have never changed BIOS voltages; I have no idea how, my technical knowledge is limited.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: PC crashing when playing games*

The *chkdsk* came back clean, though it did do some housekeeping. How long have you had the issues? Did you have them on XP?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: PC crashing when playing games*

You need to check what PSU you have and if it is functioning normally by monitoring the voltages in the BIOS screen, or it could be a sign of something overheating. How much power your PSU has will also help. I too have a HD4800 series Graphics card and they tend to suck power.


----------



## jonnywalmsley (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: PC crashing when playing games*

I think I did have similar issues on XP but nowhere near as often. I have just installed Dragon Age Origins which is a few years old and my PC should be able to handle it 100%, but the only way it plays is if I reduce the resolution to 800x600. Even then it occasionally freezes for a few seconds then continues.

I'm not sure what PSU I have or how to find out, is it a case of pulling the case of and checking inside?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: PC crashing when playing games*



jonnywalmsley said:


> I'm not sure what PSU I have or how to find out, is it a case of pulling the case of and checking inside?


Yep, you'll just have to pull the side off and check the sticker. All we really need is the make and model. If you can find the wattage as well then great, if not we have Google.

The fact that it happened with XP at all is also an indication that it's hardware-related. It's just a matter of finding out which part.

Devin


----------



## jonnywalmsley (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: PC crashing when playing games*

OK, took a side panel off to check PSU details and couldn't see the sticker.

So I have found the manuals, but when I switched the PC back on to post this reply it still had the side panel off and it lasted about 3 minutes before everything froze and it shut down. the cursor was still flashing on screen but the mouse/keyboard froze. It stayed like that for a few seconds then went dead, the monitor power light just flashing as if it had no signal from the PC even though the PC was still powered on.

I shut it down for 5 mins and put the case back together, but it's just done exactly the same thing again, I'm having to use my laptop now just to post this.

Get the feeling there may be something overheating-related maybe?


Anyway the PSU is a Hiper Type M 530W (HPU-4M530-xx V3)
MoBo is Gigabyte S-series (GA-MA790X-DS4)

Thanks


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: PC crashing when playing games*

Could be that your PSU is giving in. You could maybe try a different PSU and see if it still does the same. I don't know how good that PSU is but I think it is a bit on the low side for the HD4800 series card. What exact HD4800 have you got?


----------



## jonnywalmsley (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: PC crashing when playing games*

Asus ATI Radeon HD4800, that's all I can see, not sure how to find more info?


----------



## jonnywalmsley (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: PC crashing when playing games*

PC still shuts itself down after a few mins of being on :-( getting worse!!

Thought dxdiag might help with system info


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: PC crashing when playing games*

From the 'device key' in your dxdiag report, it looks like you've got an HD4850 card.

The Hiper 530W is a cheap PSU with a low efficiency rating, not really suitable for a gaming computer. I would replace it with a good quality 650W (I've got the HD4890, very similar to your card). If you've had this PSU for more than a couple of years, its performance will have dropped, _possibly_ damaging the graphics card.

The graphics card, CPU and hard drives are powered by the PSU's +12V line. If there's a problem with the +12V output, that could explain the graphics card performance while gaming and the hard drive errors.

Boot into BIOS and make a note of the temperatures and voltages.

Back in Windows, run a system monitoring program like Everest or SIW and leave it open on the desktop showing the temps/volts readings. Also, run GPU-Z and click the Sensors tab. Run a fullscreen game for a few minutes, then alt-tab back to the desktop and take a screenshot of the temps/volts.

Post back with the BIOS readings and the screenshot so we can compare your computer's idle and stressed performance.


----------



## jonnywalmsley (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: PC crashing when playing games*

Thanks all for your help so far.

Checked BIOS and:

Vcore - 1.312V
DDR2 1.8V - 1.984V
+3.3V - 3.368V
+12V - 11.795V

Current system temp - 22c (only been switched on for about 5 mins)
Current CPU temp - 32c
Current CPU fan speed - 2033rpm
Current SYSTEM fan1 speed - 0rpm
Current SYSTEM fan2 speed - 0rpm
Current POWER fan speed - 0rpm


That's all I've managed to get so far, it won't stay switched on long enough to perform any diagnostics now. It still shuts itself down within a few minutes of just browsing the web.


In terms of new PSU, which sounds increasingly likely to be a key cause, are there any recommendations anyone can make for one that would work? My budget is pretty low, hoping I can get something for less than 40-50 quid but I have no idea if that's feasible or not!

Thanks again


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: PC crashing when playing games*

The BIOS report is saying your fans are running at 0rpm. This could just be a problem with the sensors, so open the case and make sure they're all spinning.

While you've got the case open, check the back of the graphics card and make sure the 6-pin PCIE power cable is firmly plugged in.

The +12V is quite low at idle in BIOS. It should be very to close to 12.0 (around 11.9-12.1), but yours is 11.795V. This might not be the reason for the computer to be crashing, but it's something to keep an eye on.

Test the graphics card in another computer with a suitable PSU before spending any money on a new PSU. Your local computer repair shop will be able to do this if you don't have access to another computer.

CoolerMaster GX 650W (52A/+12V, 85% efficiency) - £56

Corsair TX 650W (52A/+12V, 85% efficiency) - £67


----------



## jonnywalmsley (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: PC crashing when playing games*

I have tried switching the PC on with the graphics card disabled and it still switches itself off after 5 minutes of sitting idle on the desktop. I have now (finally) ordered a new PSU so once that arrives I will hopefully be able to test the graphics card, as the fan is not spinning on that.

The PSU I have ordered is this - I hope it's not rubbish!

Scan.co.uk: Powercool PCPC650AUBA 650W Power Supply (PSU)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: PC crashing when playing games*

Did you test the graphics card in another computer before ordering the new PSU?

The 2 PSUs I suggested in my last reply are both much better than the one you've gone for.

The Coolermaster and Corsair 650W PSUs both have a single 52A +12V line. The Powercool 650W has two +12V lines, providing 14A and 16A. Not enough +12V amps for your PCIE HD4850 graphics card.

I would send it back and replace it with a better quality one. Cheap, low quality PSUs like the Powercool are not suitable for gaming computers.


----------



## jonnywalmsley (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: PC crashing when playing games*

Amazingly, I think I've found a substantial part of the problem.

After poking around inside the computer today I choken on some dust from the GPU fan, so I flicked the fan round and a huge clump of compacted dust dropped out.

The fan on the GPU is now spinning (it wasn't before) and the PC has been on playing videos full-screen and playing games on full resolution for a few hours, using the new PSU.

I know the PSU is a poor alternative to the ones you recommended but for now, at least, it seems to be doing OK. After one or two more paydays I will probably get rid of this one anyway and buy the Corsair you recommended.

So far, so good! Thanks all for your help, hopefully you won't hear from me again!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: PC crashing when playing games*

Thanks for posting back with your solution. I'll mark this thread as solved.

If you haven't already got one, you'll need a can of compressed air. Use this to clean the dust out of the case every couple of months. This will prevent future problems with overheating components.

I would be careful running any games until you get the weak PSU replaced. 14A and 16A on the +12V line is too low to safely power a PCIE HD4850 at full load.


----------

